# Quick question- russet lining on black harness?



## rbrown (Oct 15, 2012)

Is this "show acceptable," for CDE use? Anything I'd have to keep in mind for planning my turnout (ie do I need a certain type/color cart to "match" the harness)? A forum search and google search didn't turn up any useful info. I found a nice used one, but don't want to buy something that I can use for driving around at home as well as for CDEs (well, hopefully there are some CDEs in my future!). Thanks in advance!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 15, 2012)

Absolutely it's acceptable. CDE's accept just about anything as long as it's safe and comfortable! Pleasure Driving shows are the ones that are picky about niceties like what lining goes with what cart.

Leia


----------



## rbrown (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks Leia! I was hoping that would be the answer


----------



## ClickMini (Oct 16, 2012)

Here is an example of my horse using a russet lined harness in a combined driving event.


----------



## rbrown (Oct 16, 2012)

Lovely turnout! Hope the harness looks as good on dark horses as it does on your horse!!


----------



## studiowvw (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## rbrown (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, it's here, and very pretty! I think it looks nice on Skippy, and fits her perfectly.


----------



## Matthijs (Oct 29, 2012)

Very nice, you will love that harness!! So will your horse.


----------



## rbrown (Oct 29, 2012)

She sure does! Kandy has a black and brass version of the same harness, so now the girls don't have to share



Kandy's is a sliding backband, which is really nice, so I'm thinking about buying a SBB saddle for this harness... Just need to find one that's made for Skippy's un-mini-like shape (very narrow withers and little fat over her back).


----------



## Matthijs (Oct 31, 2012)

Did you ask Janie at Chimacum about a saddle that would suit, maybe you can trace her back and send them the lines it would have to follow???

Matthijs.


----------



## rbrown (Oct 31, 2012)

I haven't- didn't know she might do custom stuff! I'll shoot her an email. Thanks!


----------

